# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Βέλτιστη Εκτροφή Πτηνών : Παθολογία, Υγιεινή, Διατροφή, Αναπαραγωγή

## Gardelius

*​*

*ΠΗΓΗ :* https://www.facebook.com/events/5369..._mall_activity

----------


## pasxalis

Πολύ καλό και ενδιαφέρον θα είναι κρίμα για μας που είμαστε μακρυά.

----------


## jk21

_Για τον συγκεκριμενο επιστημονα (τον πτηνιατρο ,γιατι την γυναικα δεν την γνωριζω ουτε ακουστα ) εχω ενημερωθει στο παρελθον απο φιλικο μου προσωπο ,ασχετο με τον διοργανωτη  ,που τον εχει γνωρισει απο κοντα ,σε καποιο ταξιδι του στο εξωτερικο_ 

_το αν θα φανει ανταξιος των προσδοκιων μας ,για επιμορφωση ,θα φανει στο σεμιναριο και πιστευω θα φανει ,οπως και αλλα σημαντικα ονοματα ,οπως του dr todisco λιγα χρονια πριν ,οπως και ελληνα πτηνιατρου σε σεμιναριο συλλογου πτηνων της βορειου ελλαδος πιο προσφατα  (επαμ ) και του ασκε παλιοτερα_ 


_παραπεμπω σε μια δημοσιευση του dr Coutteel στο science direct αν αυτο λεει κατι_ 


http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...55937X03800105

*Veterinary aspects of breeding management in captive passerines



DVM Peter Couttee
*

----------


## Steliosan

Μονο για εμπορους;

----------


## jk21

τι εννοεις Στελιο;

----------


## NIKOSP

> Μονο για εμπορους;


Στελλαρα η εισοδος ειναι ελευθερη...αν διαβασεις το γραφει στο κατω μερος :Happy0159:

----------


## Steliosan

Ευχαριστω Νικολα.
Εννοουσα Δημητρη αν μπορουμε να συμετασχουμε και εμεις οι μη επαγγελματιες.

----------


## jk21

ΣΤΕΛΙΟ οπως σου ειπε και ο Νικος (φαινεται στην ανακοινωση ) ειναι ανοιχτη δωρεαν εκδηλωση - σεμιναριο .H ανακοινωση εκτος απο την ειδικη σελιδα που εχει δημιουργηθει στο facebook ,υπαρχει στην αντιστοιχη σελιδα του σπονσορα και μου κοινοποιηθηκε με προσκληση στο δικο μου λογαριασμο απο τον ιδιοκτητη της .Ως οφειλα ,θελοντας το μεγιστο της ενημερωσης για τα μελη μας και αξιολογοντας οτι το προσωπο του ενος ομιλητη ,μπορει να συνεισφερει τα μεγιστα σε αυτο (σας ειπα οτι ειχα λογω ενημερωσης σε ανυποπτη στιγμη  ,απο προσωπικο μου ασχετο με τον σπονσορα φιλο ,πολυ καλη γνωμη ) ζητησα τη δυνατοτητα κοινοποιησης της ανακοινωσης στην παρεα μας και την ειχα συντομα .Mολις χθες ,ειδα οτι και η Ακαδημια Καρδερινας που ειχαμε κοινοποιησει στο παρελθον σεμιναριο της με τον κ. Καλαμαρα ,ετοιμαζει για το Δεκεμβριο (οχι κατι οριστικο ) νεο σεμιναριο και φυσικα θα ενημερωθειτε και για κεινο .Ισως οχι μονο για αυτα ..... αλλα << αυτο >> το τελευταιο θα το σχολιασουμε αν χρειαστει ,συντομα !

----------


## jk21

Aυτη την ηλεκτρονικη εγκυκλοπαιδεια την γνωριζω και την συμβουλευομαι απο καιρο

http://avianmedicine.net/content/upl...hes_mynahs.pdf


δεν ειχα προσεξει ποτε τον ενα απο τους συγγραφεις


Canaries,Finches
and Mynahs
PETER SANDMEIER, Dr med vet, Dipl ECAMS; *PETER COUTTEEL*, DVM


αξιζει στους αγγλοφωνους να την συμβουλευονται

----------


## jk21

Μετα την τελεση της εκδηλωσης του gbc ,με τον κ Σιασιο 

*Η παθολογία των πτηνών ,του κτηνιάτρου κ. Σιάσιου Αθανάσιου*σειρα εχει ,αλλη μια ενδιαφερουσα εκδηλωση !  30 του μηνα λοιπον και ευχομαι να ειναι και αυτη αρκετα ενδιαφερουσα !

πρωτα ο Θεος  ,θα ειμαι εκει

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Δημητρη πηγες χθες στην εκδηλωση???

----------


## jk21

Ναι και αλλα μελη μας ! εγω δεν καθησα μεχρι τελους ,αλλα πριν ξεκινησουν οι ερωτησεις επρεπε να φυγω

----------


## mitsman

15 μλ στο λιτρο νερου το μηλοξυδο 2 φορες την εβδομαδα!!!  Αυτο εχασες μονο νομιζω Δημητρη!

----------


## mitsman

αααα και οτι σε 10000 νεκροψιες μονο σε 2 περιπτωσεις βρηκε ο γιατρος  ακαρεα της τραχειας!   με οτι αυτο σημαινει... και σημαινει πολλα!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Μητσο δωσε ρεπορταζ ρε.

----------


## mitsman

Τι να πω.... αισθανθηκα περιεργα να ειναι στην Ελλάδα ενας απο τους μεγαλυτερους πτηνιατρους αν οχι ο μεγαλυτερος στην Ευρωπη και να υπαρχουν κενα καθισματα...
Ειπε πραγματα απλα και πολυ κατανοητα με ωραιο οπτικο υλικο, δεχθηκε ερωτησεις!!

Κατι για εσενα Γιωργο, το blackspot δεν ειναι κατι αλλο απο διογκωμένη χολη!   τροφη για ψαξιμο!

----------


## vag21

εχει τραβηχτει βιντεο ?

----------


## mitsman

δεν ξερω τι εκαναν οι διοργανωτες.. φωτογραφιες εβγαλαν σιγουρα.

----------


## jk21

> 15 μλ στο λιτρο νερου το μηλοξυδο 2 φορες την εβδομαδα!!!  Αυτο εχασες μονο νομιζω Δημητρη!


Ειναι μια δοσολογια που ειναι η μονη επισημη και εχουμε ηδη ενημερωθει για την συγκεκριμενη .Παραθετω δυο παλιοτερες αναφορες ,αλλα νομιζω υπαρχουν και αλλες .Συμφωνω φυσικα με την επαρκεια της .Αν ημουν ομως εκει ,θα τον ρωτουσα για το 2 φορες την εβδομαδα ,αν ηταν μονιμα ή καποια εβδομαδα του μηνα μονο .Στην δευτερη περιπτωση ,δεν θα συμφωνουσα .Υποθετω εννοει την πρωτη περιπτωση .


*Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά (ποστ 68 )*


υπαρχει και σχετικη ερευνα που εδειξε δραστικοτητα με μολις 15 ml σχεδον στο λιτρο


MC Velasco - Seminars in Avian and Exotic Pet Medicine, 2000 - Elsevier
*... 1. Drugs and Published Dosages* Agent Route Dose Indic~ions Side Effects Acetic acid (apple
PO 15 mL/qt drinking waterzr' Low-grade candida infec- Minimal cider vinegar) dons of the ... 7,28
Can dissolve 200 mg in 100 mL stelile water,25 5 Strains of candida resis- Minimal ...
*

*Μηλόξυδο-Σκορδόνερο (ποστ 13 )*



εγω χορηγω εντελως προληπτικα 2.5 ml στα 100 ml νερου .αν εχει καποιος υποψιες για μυκητες πρεπει να δινει συμφωνα με την γνωμη μου 5 ml (ενα κουταλι του γλυκου ) στα 100 ml νερου και σιγουρα οχι κατω απο 1.5 ml στα 100 ml που αναφερεται στο merckvetmanualhttp://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/in...ider%2cvinegar

* ο συνδεσμος στο merckvetmanual πια δεν ανηκει 





> αααα και οτι σε 10000 νεκροψιες μονο σε 2 περιπτωσεις βρηκε ο γιατρος ακαρεα της τραχειας! με οτι αυτο σημαινει... και σημαινει πολλα!


εχει μαλλιασει η γλωσσα μου να λεω ,οτι ακαρεα υπαρχουν μονο στα γκουλντιαν (οχι παντα φυσικα  σε παθογονο πληθυσμο ) ,στην φαντασια των ελληνων εκτροφεων και στο στομα οσων κερδιζουν με τροφες που ταιζουν τους μυκητες ... γιατι απο την προσωπικη μου πειρα (τα εχω ξαναπει )απο περιπτωσεις γνωστων μου ,μελων και αλλων , τα τσακ τσουκ που ακουνε οι εκτροφεις και καποτε διαδοθηκε σαν μυθος οτι ειναι ντε και καλα ακαρεα ,ειναι ειτε μυκητες (αν δεν ηταν τυχαιο που το nystamycin τα εξαφανιζε μετα απο λιγες μερες )  ,ειτε κρυωματα ,ειτε σπανιοτατα ακαρεα και *πολλες φορες* μονο ιδεα των εκτροφεων 








στα αξιοσημειωτα απο εμενα ,ειναι η αναφορα συγκεκριμενου φαρμακου (esb4 )  που προτεινε αντι του esb3 που για λογους που δεν γνωριζω ,απαγορευτηκε στο Βελγιο ,το οποιο με τα χιλια ζορια βρηκα στο δικτυο οτι μαλλον το παραγει ο ιδιος (δεν αναφερεται καποια εταιρια ) και το οποιο εκτος απο σουλφαχλωρπυριδαζινη (οπως το esb3 ) εχει και τριμεθοπριμη  .... βλεπε cosumix ,bαctrimel ,trisulmix απο τα εν ελλαδει .Σαφως για *αντιμετωπιση υπαρκτης ασθενειας κοκκιδιων* ,ενω για προληψη προτεινε καποιο grog αγνωστων ουσιων που δυστυχως δεν ημουν εκει να ρωτησω τι και πως ... και αυτο οπως και το flagelamix που επισης ακουστηκε για διαρροια στους νεοσσους απο κολοβακιλλωση τις πρωτες μερες .Παραθετω μονο τις αναφορες του και αν ημουν να μαθω πχ τι ειναι αυτο το grog ισως σχολιαζα περισσοτερο .Δεν ημουν εκει να ρωτησω ,οποτε δεν θελω να σχολιασω περαιτερω αναφορες ενος γιατρου

----------


## jk21

βιντεο τραβουσαν καποιοι ιδιωτες .τα κειμενα που βλεπαμε στον προτζεκτορα (παρουσιασεις ) απο οτι ειδα μαλλον θα αναρτηθουν στη σελιδα της εταιριας που εφερε τον γιατρο ,στο facebook ή στη σελιδα του σεμιναριου

----------


## mitsman



----------


## xstergios

> στα αξιοσημειωτα απο εμενα ,ειναι η αναφορα συγκεκριμενου φαρμακου (esb4)  που προτεινε αντι του esb3 που για λογους που δεν γνωριζω ,απαγορευτηκε στο Βελγιο ,το οποιο με τα χιλια ζορια βρηκα στο δικτυο οτι μαλλον το παραγει ο ιδιος (δεν αναφερεται καποια εταιρια ) και το οποιο εκτος απο σουλφαχλωρπυριδαζινη (οπως το esb3 ) εχει και τριμεθοπριμη  .... βλεπε cosumix ,bαctrimel ,trisulmix απο τα εν ελλαδει.Σαφως για *αντιμετωπιση υπαρκτης ασθενειας κοκκιδιων* ,ενω για προληψη προτεινε καποιο grog αγνωστων ουσιων που δυστυχως δεν ημουν εκει να ρωτησω τι και πως ... και αυτο οπως και το flagelamix που επισης ακουστηκε για διαρροια στους νεοσσους απο κολοβακιλλωση τις πρωτες μερες .Παραθετω μονο τις αναφορες του και αν ημουν να μαθω πχ τι ειναι αυτο το grog ισως σχολιαζα περισσοτερο .Δεν ημουν εκει να ρωτησω ,οποτε δεν θελω να σχολιασω περαιτερω αναφορες ενος γιατρου


Για τα esb4 και το grog, βρηκα αυτες τις σελιδες που ενδεχομενως να τις εχουν δει και αλλοι.

http://www.canariculturatuga.com/for...p?topic=7963.0

----------


## jk21

οταν για το aviomycine ή αλλα φαρμακα που γραφουν δραστικη ουσια (πχ σουλφαδιμεθοξινη + τριμεθοπριμη )    αλλα κρατανε για τον εαυτο τους τα ποσα mg ανα ml ειναι  , δεν μπορω να τα εμπιστευτω  και ας ειναι ισως μια χαρα 

πολυ περισσοτερο αν δεν γραφουν καν την δραστικη ουσια που εχουν !  ελπιζω να γινει στην πορεια στο εξωτερικο  και *σιγουρα* αν εμφανιστουνε και εδω

----------

